
Show HN: 500+ Wireframe Blocks in 22 Categories for Adobe XD, Sketch and Figma - mvsch90
https://source.forpeople.studio/
======
yodon
So much work went into authoring this professionally developed wireframe
library, only to see it offered for sale under a non-professionally written
license. I don't get it.

